# Why white women and MENA women are into black men



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

I can't even put mods on ignore
what is this?


----------



## St.TikTokcel (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


.org mods, everyone!


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> I can't even put mods on ignore
> what is this?


Just like how you can’t put me on ignore, your precious white women can’t put black cock on ignore.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

St.TikTokcel said:


> .org mods, everyone!


We keep it real.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Just like how you can’t put me on ignore, your precious white women can’t put black cock on ignore.


What a win that is for curries!


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 2, 2022)

Because their racist dads and brothers are obsessed with Tyrones


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> What a win that is for curries!


Some actually benefit from this. I know a Dravidian curry who looks completely African. Like curly hair and all. Dravidians tend to have wavy hair or straight hair. He told me everyone thinks he’s black but he’s actually curry. He looks like he slays. Meanwhile his brother looks fully Pajeet.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Because their racist dads and brothers are obsessed with Tyrones
> 
> View attachment 1932836
> View attachment 1932837


Blacks get too much hate for no reason. They’re based. During the first day of college, all the ethnic dudes ignored me and the only two people to greet me was a black dude and a mulatto. Also the amount of people trying to disprove “BBC” is funny and similarly guys trying to promote “BWC”, peak fragility.


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Nov 2, 2022)

i can see this theory being true

a pity; virtue signaling trait that white women posess


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Muslims actually changed the way slavery worked and had the most humane way to deal with it. Americans by far were the cruelest slave owners in history.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Lmao every group of people in the world had black slaves, even Africans


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tesseract said:


> i can see this theory being true
> 
> a pity; virtue signaling trait that white women posess


White women virtue signal so hard they even treat curries like me normally.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> Muslims actually changed the way slavery worked and had the most humane way to deal with it. Americans by far were the cruelest slave owners in history.


Islamically speaking the best course of action was to free slaves and this would be rewarded greatly. But alas most of them kept slaves and now I jack off to their offspring getting BLACKED.com


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Why do people jump through hoops to justify why non-white men get women? It's simple, an attractive man is an attractive man.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> Lmao every group of people in the world had black slaves, even Africans


Not East Asians and South Asians. When I say “enslaved blacks” I meant huge groups. There were black slaves in South Asia too but they were a tiny minority and some even managed to rule as kings. 

Ask @PrinceLuenLeoncur.


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Nov 2, 2022)

Never seen a black man white female coupling in real life. Literally not one.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> Lmao every group of people in the world had black slaves, even Africans


Not true at all literally only Euro and Arab and even then Arabs had your Turkish people as slaves more than blacks they literally built empires using you dirty cockroaches as slaves fodder units in their armies JFL 

@ItsOVERBuddyBoyos see what I mean, blacks image is completely fucked over the trans Atlantic slave trade, idiots forget Arabs enslaved more whites and Turks than blacks JFL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Never seen a black man white female coupling in real life. Literally not one.


Where do you live? In Europe I see plenty. In fact I have a black classmate who’s spinning plates and they’re all white girls.


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Where do you live? In Europe I see plenty. In fact I have a black classmate who’s spinning plates and they’re all white girls.


Sweden.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 2, 2022)

Only nafri women aka beurettes are into naggers.
West asians are quite racist ma sch allah 🤙🤙🤙


----------



## Adonis (Nov 2, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Sweden.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Islamically speaking the best course of action was to free slaves and this would be rewarded greatly. But alas most of them kept slaves and now I jack off to their offspring getting BLACKED.com


Muslim empires back then gave slaves a way to buy their freedom through labor. Many slaves were even put into Military academies to re-integrate them into society, by giving them status. A lot of higher ranks were actually former slaves in Muslim empires.

Yea you're right, islamically speaking the best course of action was to free slave but this could cause the collapse of an empire after a war. When Islam was introduced, majority of slaves were prisoners of war. Back then, slave labor was a needed resource.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 2, 2022)

its over for turks too


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Only nafri women aka beurettes are into naggers.
> West asians are quite racist ma sch allah 🤙🤙🤙


West Asians aren’t racist. Iranian women are into black men as well. To be fair they are usually Jewish Iranian women but still.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Never seen a black man white female coupling in real life. Literally not one.


do you live in Europe? I see plenty in the US


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> its over for turks too
> View attachment 1932848


Meanwhile Betul will treat a curry like shit because he’s a fan of Ertugrul.


----------



## Bipedal Dog (Nov 2, 2022)

u must be kidding, @StormlitAqua @Gargantuan @Lorsss remove this guy from moderator this instant


----------



## Adonis (Nov 2, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> its over for turks too
> View attachment 1932848


isn't average turk black anyways?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Only nafri women aka beurettes are into naggers.
> West asians are quite racist ma sch allah 🤙🤙🤙


Turkish women too. Syrian women as well.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> u must be kidding, @StormlitAqua @Gargantuan @Lorsss remove this guy from moderator this instant


Seethe more you Arab dog. 🐕


----------



## Adonis (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> West Asians aren’t racist. Iranian women are into black men as well. To be fair they are usually Jewish Iranian women but still.


Half of iran are atheist and the rest is shia so 🤠🤠🤠


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Not true at all literally only Euro and Arab and even then Arabs had your Turkish people as slaves more than blacks they literally built empires using you dirty cockroaches as slaves fodder units in their armies JFL
> 
> @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos see what I mean, blacks image is completely fucked over the trans Atlantic slave trade, idiots forget Arabs enslaved more whites and Turks than blacks JFL


shit you're actually right  whenever I think of slaves I think of blacks.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Seethe more you Arab dog. 🐕


Afghans mog


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> shit you're actually right  whenever I think of slaves I think of blacks.


White slaves right now:


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Adonis said:


> Afghans mog



I don’t like Afghans, they are thankless curries.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> shit you're actually right  whenever I think of slaves I think of blacks.


Just like anytime people think of europeans they think of "colonizers" even third world countries that were mostly colonized


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> White slaves right now:
> 
> View attachment 1932856


bro learning today that white men were slaves put a smile on my face


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> bro learning today that white men were slaves put a smile on my face


A white slave is the equivalent of a poor Jew. It just sounds… impossible.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


As if paki women never fuck niggers…. Sure it’s a a lot lower r8 than the euro and Arab but come to Britisn and you’ll see it happens prob not in NL where u live

Fact is most women do NOT DATE OUT.


----------



## StoicSperg (Nov 2, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> u must be kidding, @StormlitAqua @Gargantuan @Lorsss remove this guy from moderator this instant


Why? Only white guys can be incel - I agree with the outcome of the post despite not agreeing with the premise.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> As if paki women never fuck niggers…. Sure it’s a a lot lower r8 than the euro and Arab but come to Britisn and you’ll see it happens prob not in NL where u live


Not saying it doesn’t happen, but it’s basically negligible due to how rare it is. It’s rare because we never owned slaves. My theory checks out.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Not saying it doesn’t happen, but it’s basically negligible due to how rare it is. It’s rare because we never owned slaves. My theory checks out.


Tbh in my uni paki foids were fucking niggers…. It was ironically a Nigerian who introduced me to slaying ethnic foids @ uni and I told him it would be impossible because they are Muslim ethnic and paki JFL

But yeah it’s rare ASF but I never see Arab and BBC couples in UK so I dunno


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Just like anytime people think of europeans they think of "colonizers" even third world countries that were mostly colonized


true, Europeans won in the end. But Islam has prophesized our glory in the future when West go to war with the East


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> A white slave is the equivalent of a poor Jew. It just sounds… impossible.


you know whats insane? Every time I see an Arab guy with a white girl...she has an Eastern European pheno


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

Bipedal Dog said:


> u must be kidding, @StormlitAqua @Gargantuan @Lorsss remove this guy from moderator this instant


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Tbh in my uni paki foids were fucking niggers…. It was ironically a Nigerian who introduced me to slaying ethnic foids @ uni and I told him it would be impossible because they are Muslim ethnic and paki JFL
> 
> But yeah it’s rare ASF but I never see Arab and BBC


Well they usually go for Islamic ones so it’s fine and dandy. I have an Islamic blasian friend who likes Pakistani women among many others and I would have zero problems if he got one.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> I can't even put mods on ignore
> what is this?


30yo, bald, shitskin, incel khhv, cuck, mod on an incel forum....
Can it get worse than this????


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> As if paki women never fuck niggers…. Sure it’s a a lot lower r8 than the euro and Arab but come to Britisn and you’ll see it happens prob not in NL where u live
> 
> Fact is most women do NOT DATE OUT.


there's always a minority group of women that date out. Where are you from btw? Pakistani women face a lot of colorism so I'm not surprised brown girls fuck black men.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> you know whats insane? Every time I see an Arab guy with a white girl...she has an Eastern European pheno


Honestly I don’t see Arabs with white girls often. Sure it happens from time to time but it’s usually black guys with white girls in my experience with the occasional Arab or Turk.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> 30yo, bald, shitskin, incel khhv, cuck, mod on an incel forum....
> Can it get worse than this????


I’m 26, also I am actually stroking my cock now to a big titty Syrian getting pounded by black cock at this very moment.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Well they usually go for Islamic ones so it’s fine and dandy. I have an Islamic blasian friend who likes Pakistani women among many others and I would have zero problems if he got one.


Imagine having a thing for “Pakistani” women JFL that’s a super L, I smash so I am tick ethnicities off my list I’m like Ash ketchum from Pokémon I fuck a woman of every race that’s why I won’t touch another South Azn foid unless desperate ever again. Eh In UK Arab and blacks are close but never fuck eachother, mayeb some do in private but it’s super super rare this seems like a mainland euro issue in NL and France


----------



## Manu le coq (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Just like how you can’t put me on ignore, your precious white women can’t put black cock on ignore.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAHAHAHAH 


BROOOOTAL, *EMOTIONAL DAMAAAAAGE,. 
AHAHAHZahaha 



*


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Tbh in my uni paki foids were fucking niggers…. It was ironically a Nigerian who introduced me to slaying ethnic foids @ uni and I told him it would be impossible because they are Muslim ethnic and paki JFL
> 
> But yeah it’s rare ASF but I never see Arab and BBC couples in UK so I dunno


Ethnic women in Western countries are something else. If you're gonna marry an ethnic women, you should also look for one that lives in an ethnic country.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> there's always a minority group of women that date out. Where are you from btw? Pakistani women face a lot of colorism so I'm not surprised brown girls fuck black men.


Pakistani women usually stick to their own, only a minority go for outsiders like black, white, Turkish or Arab.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Well they usually go for Islamic ones so it’s fine and dandy. I have an Islamic blasian friend who likes Pakistani women among many others and I would have zero problems if he got one.


@PrinceLuenLeoncur why ugh react?


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

arab girls dont like blacks only nafris do since they are low class incels.

@Baldingman1998 imagine if a nigga tried geomaxxing to levant or my home country (israel) lmao. Would have trucel smv even if tyrone


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @PrinceLuenLeoncur why ugh react?


Cos the nigger has a fetish for paki women JFL… if I were curry I wouldn’t marry one I’d marry an Arab foid. Actually tbh I do find curry women better looking than Arab women but that’s my personal taste still.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> arab girls dont like blacks only nafris do since they are low class incels.
> 
> @Baldingman1998 imagine if a nigga tried geomaxxing to levant or my home country (israel) lmao. Would have trucel smv even if tyrone


Leventines are not “Arab”
They are white cumskin rape babies


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Imagine having a thing for “Pakistani” women JFL that’s a super L, I smash so I am tick ethnicities off my list I’m like Ash ketchum from Pokémon I fuck a woman of every race that’s why I won’t touch another South Azn foid unless desperate ever again. Eh In UK Arab and blacks are close but never fuck eachother, mayeb some do in private but it’s super super rare this seems like a mainland euro issue in NL and France


He has a thing for everything. This includes Pakistani women. I didn’t say he’s into Pakistani women specifically. Don’t worry about not wanting to touch another South Asian woman again, there aren’t many who like black guys due to colorism, you’d specifically have to look for one.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 2, 2022)

JFL


@TRUE_CEL is a veteran stfcel eviscerator. nothing here can phase him bucks


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Cos the nigger has a fetish for paki women JFL… if I were curry I wouldn’t marry one I’d marry an Arab foid. Actually tbh I do find curry women better looking than Arab women but that’s my personal taste still.


Nigger-tier reading comprehension. He doesn’t have a fetish for one, JFL. Even if he did, nothing wrong with it. Everyone’s different. I actually think Arab women look better on average than curry women.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He has a thing for everything. This includes Pakistani women. I didn’t say he’s into Pakistani women specifically. Don’t worry about not wanting to touch another South Asian woman again, there aren’t many who like black guys due to colorism, you’d specifically have to look for one.


Not really… I pull them easily on night outs bro this is capital cope ngl on Saturday 2 Bengali foid literally sat next to me at the bar and started hitting on my mullato buddy and me. Like don’t get me wrong you may be right but I ain’t had issues pulling them yet that’s why when Becky rejects me I run to curry and get pussy 🤷‍♂️ I’m not proud of it but it’s an honest days work.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> JFL
> 
> 
> @TRUE_CEL is a veteran stfcel eviscerator. nothing here can phase him bucks


Thanks bhai, appreciate it 🥰🥰🥰😍 
Glad to see you’re doing well ❤️‍🔥


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Cos the nigger has a fetish for paki women JFL… if I were curry I wouldn’t marry one I’d marry an Arab foid. Actually tbh I do find curry women better looking than Arab women but that’s my personal taste still.


nah wtf arab women fog curry women.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Not really… I pull them easily on night outs bro this is capital cope ngl on Saturday 2 Bengali foid literally sat next to me at the bar and started hitting on my mullato buddy and me. Like don’t get me wrong you may be right but I ain’t had issues pulling them yet that’s why when Becky rejects me I run to curry and get pussy 🤷‍♂️ I’m not proud of it but it’s an honest days work.


On nights out? You spend all your nights on .org, gg.


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Nov 2, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Because their racist dads and brothers are obsessed with Tyrones
> 
> View attachment 1932836
> View attachment 1932837



This so much

Whenever you spread hate against a group

Such as racism against "Violent" Black Men
Islamophobia against "Scary" Muslim Men
SJW intolerance against "Evil" White Men


It just ends up creating a fetish for those very men.
Black Men being by far the largest recipient of this since they are widely disparaged by pretty much every other group.


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


White people didn't castrate their slaves though. And only a small handful of the white slaveholders we're cruel.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> On nights out? You spend all your nights on .org, gg.


I made an entire Halloween post here on my sat night out. I tagged u but you kept ignoring the thread not my fault 🤷‍♂️


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

ItsOVERBuddyBoyos said:


> Its mostly a north african thing
> 
> 
> This so much
> ...


There’s a lot of racism against brown men but nobody has a fetish for us 💔 

Why even live bhai


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> JFL
> 
> 
> @TRUE_CEL is a veteran stfcel eviscerator. nothing here can phase him bucks


typing in big font doesnt change fact bbc isnt real. OP is an incel ethnic making racebaits not "vetern eviscerator" u fuckin nerd lmao.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> White people didn't castrate their slaves though. And only a small handful of the white slaveholders we're cruel.


That’s right. They just separated the women from the men, raped the women and also put kids in zoos.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> typing in big font doesnt change fact bbc isnt real. OP is an incel ethnic making racebaits not "vetern eviscerator" u fuckin nerd lmao.


How are you a Jew and not propagating BBC? Are you even Jewish brah?


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

ItsOVERBuddyBoyos said:


> Its mostly a north african thing
> 
> 
> This so much
> ...


deadass I was gonna say something similar to this. If you create fear towards a group of men, women will gravitate towards it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> deadass I was gonna say something similar to this. If you create fear towards a group of men, women will gravitate towards it.


People should start fearing curries, maybe I can get women interested in me this way.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Jamesothy said:


> White people didn't castrate their slaves though. And only a small handful of the white slaveholders we're cruel.


yes white slave owners were actually were actually quite nice people tbh


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> There’s a lot of racism against brown men but nobody has a fetish for us 💔
> 
> Why even live bhai


Nobody says “don’t date Indian men” but they say “don’t date black men if you fuck them you’re no longer my daughter” 

@looksmaxxer234 @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos this is called the “forbidden fruit effect”


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yes white slave owners were actually were actually quite nice people tbh


They baked cakes for their slaves and gave free candy. True story.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How are you a Jew and not propagating BBC? Are you even Jewish brah?


yeah bbc exists in a niche that is getting larger by the day. But its not to extent where every mena or white girl wants to get blacked


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Nobody says “don’t date Indian men” but they say “don’t date black men if you fuck them you’re no longer my daughter”
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos this is called the “forbidden fruit effect”


Bhais I want everyone to say “don’t date curries”, maybe then things will finally look good for us pajeets.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> yeah bbc exists in a niche that is getting larger by the day. But its not to extent where every mena or white girl wants to get blacked


Obviously not every… just 99.9%.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> typing in big font doesnt change fact bbc isnt real. OP is an incel ethnic making racebaits not "vetern eviscerator" u fuckin nerd lmao.


if "bbc isn't real" then you wouldn't be seething in this thread 4 op you retarded bird brained greycel


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> if "bbc isn't real" then you wouldn't be seething in this thread 4 op you retarded bird brained greycel


He claims to be a Jew but I highly doubt it considering his stance on BBC.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Obviously not every… just 99.9%.


Top tier trolling bjt if somebody made a post saying “Curry women all want white cum in them And pray to Allah for white cock” you’d be the first man to say “bullshit” 

Why attack Arabs? I know they are cunts but is there a reason for this post XD I like the post though


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He claims to be a Jew but I highly doubt it considering his stance on BBC.


i have sent my pics to people on this website lol ask @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos and i legit live in most jew community in uk. 

jfl imagine ur claiming 99% of women want to be blacked unironically. you are probably just trolling for the reacts


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He claims to be a Jew but I highly doubt it considering his stance on BBC.


that retard wish he was


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> There’s a lot of racism against brown men but nobody has a fetish for us 💔
> 
> Why even live bhai



As a UK Paki, plenty of hindu/sikh girls have a thing for us because its hotter when you know your dad would have a heart attack if he found out. 

It even transcends into Bengali girls if her parents are politically anti Pak



PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Nobody says “don’t date Indian men” but they say “don’t date black men if you fuck them you’re no longer my daughter”
> 
> @looksmaxxer234 @ItsOVERBuddyBoyos this is called the “forbidden fruit effect”



Yeah 100%

The same way white parents will flip out if their daughter brings home a Black dude
Hindu families will flip out is she brings home a Muslim dude

Black guys benefit most from forbidden fruit effect 
White guys second but only with SJWs / Self Hating Ethnics
But for sure there's a niche for Muslims too

You could even run it between greeks/turks etc


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bhais I want everyone to say “don’t date curries”, maybe then things will finally look good for us pajeets.


curries dont have the right halo

curries and east asians are nerds
arabs are mate gaurds that imprison women in their homes

black men are the forbidden fruit aka the BBC
white men are the saviors 

Honestly I only see east asians making a change (not that kpop bs) in Western countries, but that's cause their not restrained by religion.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Top tier trolling bjt if somebody made a post saying “Curry women all want white cum in them And pray to Allah for white cock” you’d be the first man to say “bullshit”
> 
> Why attack Arabs? I know they are cunts but is there a reason for this post XD I like the post though


Nobody would make such a thread because everyone knows it’s a cope. Meanwhile I post nothing but realities. 

Also I have nothing against Arabs, I am not attacking them either. It’s just a fleeting thought I had as I was jerking off to a big titty Syrian getting BBC’d with my 4” dick (BP)


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Nobody would make such a thread because everyone knows it’s a cope. Meanwhile I post nothing but realities.
> 
> Also I have nothing against Arabs, I am not attacking them either. It’s just a fleeting thought I had as I was jerking off to a big titty Syrian getting BBC’d with my 4” dick (BP)


If I smash this arab foid I’ll film it and send 2 u brother u good man 😍😍😍😍 you’ll see my SBC slamming prime teenage pussy


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> if "bbc isn't real" then you wouldn't be seething in this thread 4 op you retarded bird brained greycel


yeah bbc exists in a niche same way some girls are into dudes with dark hair. Im not seething cause i dont care if blacks date white girls since im not white lmao.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I was jerking off to a big titty Syrian getting BBC’d with my 4” dick (BP)


Thoughts, .org’s favorite Arab @buckchadley31?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> What a win that is for curries!


U don't see gooks make BBC threads like this.... JFL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> If I smash this arab foid I’ll film it and send 2 u brother u good man 😍😍😍😍 you’ll see my SBC slamming prime teenage pussy


I’m rooting for you bhai, I need another addition to my “Arab getting BBC” folder. 😼😼


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Thoughts, .org’s favorite Arab @buckchadley31?


told u already I feel sorry for u.
Shit sad as shit to be a coomer incel cuck


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> told u already I feel sorry for u.
> Shit sad as shit to be a coomer incel cuck


Sad? It honestly feels good seeing ethnic & white women on my screen disappoint their ancestors as they take cocks.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Nobody would make such a thread because everyone knows it’s a cope. Meanwhile I post nothing but realities.
> 
> Also I have nothing against Arabs, I am not attacking them either. It’s just a fleeting thought I had as I was jerking off to a big titty Syrian getting BBC’d with my 4” dick (BP)


porn is all scripted, blame the jews. Also you should do PE, that shit works.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I’m rooting for you bhai, I need another addition to my “Arab getting BBC” folder. 😼😼


caging at this. You want a black dick inside your own muslim women? wtf is wrong with you bro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> porn is all scripted, blame the jews. Also you should do PE, that shit works.


I was only joking about my penis size, it’s actually 6.5” BP, obviously not big but I’m happy with it 😊


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I’m rooting for you bhai, I need another addition to my “Arab getting BBC” folder. 😼😼


I was gonna try film me smashing the paki foid and lying saying it was an Arab (from behind they like alike due to skin complexion and hair being the same) but I was scared she’d notice and I’d no longer get pussy 😥😢

Would have posted it here and lied saying she was morrocan XD


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> caging at this. You want a black dick inside your own muslim women? wtf is wrong with you bro


They are as Muslim as my shoe. Besides Jew bhai what does it matter to you? I don’t care about some Arab bitch, but if my bhai is getting some tail then how can I be jealous?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I’m 26, also I am actually stroking my cock now to a big titty Syrian getting pounded by black cock at this very moment.


What the fuck is this forum JFL.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I was gonna try film me smashing the paki foid and lying saying it was an Arab (from behind they like alike due to skin complexion and hair being the same) but I was scared she’d notice and I’d no longer get pussy 😥😢


Should have done it when you got the chance bhai, it will be hard finding another one who wants to be with a black guy. Sad moment bhai.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> What the fuck is this forum JFL.


Read my usertitle bhai.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Read my usertitle bhai.


Why are u as a curry making this thread? Is it the only way u can piss off mayos? (Not that I care)


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Should have done it when you got the chance bhai, it will be hard finding another one who wants to be with a black guy. Sad moment bhai.


Not really that hard tbh, pulled a few in uni but didn’t go anywhere cos I’m a pussio and ran away (I have thrown away so many chances with foids). But as I said don’t wanna do that again I want a black stacylite now  I need to colonise prime black pussy from gl black girl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Because their racist dads and brothers are obsessed with Tyrones
> 
> View attachment 1932836
> View attachment 1932837


Why hide her name? Link her tiktok I want to read the comment war. It's better than netflix


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Why are u as a curry making this thread? Is it the only way u can piss off mayos? (Not that I care)


Just how weird do you have to be to be pissed at me for saying the truth? Instead white men and Arab men should be pissed at their women if they have a problem with it. Luckily there are enough progressive men among them who don’t care.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Not really that hard tbh, pulled a few in uni but didn’t go anywhere cos I’m a pussio and ran away (I have thrown away so many chances with foids). But as I said don’t wanna do that again I want a black stacylite now  I need to colonise prime black pussy from gl black girl


It’s gonna be hard but you are lucky to be I the UK so you have some higher chances of getting one, but still rare to find one. Also if you find a big titty phat booty black woman then send her my way.


----------



## The_God (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


*BBC: BIG BLACK COPE*​


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

The_God said:


> *BBC: BIG BLACK COPE*​



Riddle me this! If BBC is cope, then what is BWC?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Riddle me this! If BBC is cope, then what is BWC?


JBW is also cope

Slaying Fob Gook women means nothing I am incel get cold approached by then in nightclubs and fuck them as well ignore them


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Just how weird do you have to be to be pissed at me for saying the truth? Instead white men and Arab men should be pissed at their women if they have a problem with it. Luckily there are enough progressive men among them who don’t care.


Nigga where did I say I was pissed? I was just curious


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> JBW is also cope
> 
> Slaying Fob Gook women means nothing I am incel get cold approached by then in nightclubs and fuck them as well ignore them


Of course JBW is cope, so is geomaxxing in general.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

Wow targeting mayo and Arabs with BBC really gets 100 live viewers at once.... wow


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Nigga where did I say I was pissed? I was just curious


I am not talking about you, just a general statement.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow targeting mayo and Arabs with BBC really gets 100 live viewers at once.... wow


The BBC envy is real.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Of course JBW is cope, so is geomaxxing in general.


So is BBC, and kpoopmaxxing


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> So is BBC, and kpoopmaxxing


Bbc and kpop is legit, but the former is more powerful than the latter.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bbc and kpop is legit, but the former is more powerful than the latter.


U can't just pick and choose "copes". They are all bullshit


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> arab girls dont like blacks only nafris do since they are low class incels.
> 
> @Baldingman1998 imagine if a nigga tried geomaxxing to levant or my home country (israel) lmao. Would have trucel smv even if tyrone


You're from Israel? Fucking jew!! HEIL HITLER. (I'm not a nazi btw I'm arab supremacist)


​
btw true but north Africans are already half black mutts so I don't consider them real Arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

jfl i made a bbc thread other day and it went to 6 pages. something about black cock just sparks feeling in all types of users

im a jew and got annoyed at this thread. Human mind works in mysterious ways man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> U can't just pick and choose "copes". They are all bullshit


Not really. Some are legit, some are cope. BBC & kpop is legit because you can run it in white countries, whereas JBW is cope because you can’t run it in white countries.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> jfl i made a bbc thread other day and it went to 6 pages. something about black cock just sparks feeling in all types of users
> 
> im a jew and got annoyed at this thread. Human mind works in mysterious ways


Nice try Jew boy, we all know your kind isn’t human but reptilian. 

Also people envy BBC that’s why.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Wow targeting mayo and Arabs with BBC really gets 100 live viewers at once.... wow


BBC brings us all together. And this is why I’ll never stop my BBC larp I love it, this one race who has BOTHERED nobody in history illicit such envy, scorn and adulation It’s amazing and shocking even Pakistanis like @TRUE_CEL cant help but jump on the bandwagon this race raises people’s cortisol so high they are great to troll with


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yes white slave owners were actually were actually quite nice people tbh


They were actually jewish like most slave owners. Jews and Arabs invented slavery and jews imported in into america and blamed white people for it lol


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Nice try Jew boy, we all know your kind isn’t human but reptilian.
> 
> Also people envy BBC that’s why.


why muslims get so hostile torwards us. Didn't even say nothing about your religion man

then scream "muh free palpatine" as if you care about it, no,you just want to destroy us


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> BBC brings us all together. And this is why I’ll never stop my BBC larp I love it, this one race who has BOTHERED nobody in history illicit such envy, scorn and adulation It’s amazing and shocking even Pakistanis like @TRUE_CEL cant help but jump on the bandwagon this race raises people’s cortisol so high they are great to troll with


HOW CUCKED ARE ARABS AND CURRIES TO RESORT TO THIS? DICKRIDING NIGGERS JUST TO MAKE MAYOS MAD JFL. Please stop, I feel bad for y'all... not the mayos


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why hide her name? Link her tiktok I want to read the comment war. It's better than netflix


@looksmaxxer234 ?? Or do you know her irl and don't wanna dox? Understandable in that case


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> jfl i made a bbc thread other day and it went to 6 pages. something about black cock just sparks feeling in all types of users
> 
> im a jew and got annoyed at this thread. Human mind works in mysterious ways man


I'm also jewish but larping as arab


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> BBC brings us all together. And this is why I’ll never stop my BBC larp I love it, this one race who has BOTHERED nobody in history illicit such envy, scorn and adulation It’s amazing and shocking even Pakistanis like @TRUE_CEL cant help but jump on the bandwagon this race raises people’s cortisol so high they are great to troll with


Why would I hate on my black brothers and sisters? Must I remind you a portion of Pakistanis are black? Sure they are a minority but to hate on a black person is to hate on a Pakistani or worse, a brother in Islam.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @looksmaxxer234 ?? Or do you know her irl and don't wanna dox? Understandable in that case


Screenshot is old


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm also jewish but larping as arab


Jews and Arabs are cousins so it doesn’t matter.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Nice try Jew boy, we all know your kind isn’t human but reptilian.
> 
> Also people envy BBC that’s why.


yea cause BBC is the best halo you can have. Imagine curries were labelled as BCC (big curry cock)


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I'm also jewish but larping as arab


lebanese are mogger arabs but its shame you have nafri bbc cumsluts like @KING REIDYZ bringing arab name down


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jews and Arabs are cousins so it doesn’t matter.


Shut up slave race goynm we are the chosen people and you are lower than animals. We are your gods


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> why muslims get so hostile torwards us. Didn't even say nothing about your religion man
> 
> then scream "muh free palpatine" as if you care about it, no,you just want to destroy us


Who says I care about Palestine? Palestinians in general are ungrateful and have bashed Pakistanis, meanwhile Arabs banded together and couldn’t take on a few lousy Jews, meanwhile Pakistanis took out multiple Israeli fighter jets while taking zero losses.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> HOW CUCKED ARE ARABS AND CURRIES TO RESORT TO THIS? DICKRIDING NIGGERS JUST TO MAKE MAYOS MAD JFL. Please stop, I feel bad for y'all... not the mayos
> View attachment 1932912


They don't understand how cringy they are.
at least you're dickriding your own race, they're dickriding another race


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> why muslims get so hostile torwards us. Didn't even say nothing about your religion man
> 
> then scream "muh free palpatine" as if you care about it, no,you just want to destroy us


jews are the most insecure, traumatized motherfuckers in the world. they couldnt handle their trauma so they now repeat the cycle with Palestinians.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Shut up slave race goynm we are the chosen people and you are lower than animals. We are your gods






*Okay bhai *


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Why would I hate on my black brothers and sisters? Must I remind you a portion of Pakistanis are black? Sure they are a minority but to hate on a black person is to hate on a Pakistani or worse, a brother in Islam.


Pakistanis are cool but racist asf, still in nightclubs we get along well best race to go clubbing with BTW. 


looksmaxxer234 said:


> Screenshot is old *cos SFcels gongreya lengths *


Is it that bad? I thought blacks only slayed white women white men don’t want? If this is the case why do they cry when niggas take their supposedly undesirables? 

We both know the truth 😈


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Who says I care about Palestine? Palestinians in general are ungrateful and have bashed Pakistanis, meanwhile Arabs banded together and couldn’t take on a few lousy Jews, meanwhile Pakistanis took out multiple Israeli fighter jets while taking zero losses.


Paksitan is grape


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yea cause BBC is the best halo you can have. Imagine curries were labelled as BCC (big curry cock)


Yeah, perceived cock size is insane for SMV. But East Asians are so high IQ they managed to skyrocket their SMV through kpop despite their perceived small dick size.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> They don't understand how cringy they are.
> at least you're dickriding your own race, they're dickriding another race


Such are cucks truecel and king reidez are black cock suckers that beat their meat to black dick and offer their women to them.

Our plans are successful after years of indoctrination. Finally the goynm are weak and sissified. Meanwhile I only have irl sex and fap to solo girls without any males involved to keep my brain normal.


----------



## Deleted member 23228 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Who says I care about Palestine? Palestinians in general are ungrateful and have bashed Pakistanis, meanwhile Arabs banded together and couldn’t take on a few lousy Jews, meanwhile Pakistanis took out multiple Israeli fighter jets while taking zero losses.


wtf muslim who doesnt support palestine and wants all women to take black cock? You are definitely a troll man


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Pakistanis are cool but racist asf, still in nightclubs we get along well best race to go clubbing with BTW.
> 
> Is it that bad? I thought blacks only slayed white women white men don’t want? If this is the case why do they cry when niggas take their supposedly undesirables?
> 
> We both know the truth 😈


We are racist I give you that but only to outsiders. A black Pakistani >>>>> a white guy or any other guy.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> wtf muslim who doesnt support palestine and wants all women to take black cock? You are definitely a troll man


Indeed lmao. He is trolling. He values cuck porn over his religion and race. Over for coomers.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Such are cucks truecel and king reidez are black cock suckers that beat their meat to black dick and offer their women to them.
> 
> Our plans are successful after years of indoctrination. Finally the goynm are weak and sissified. Meanwhile I only have irl sex and fap to solo girls without any makes involved to keep my brain normal.


OP brags about masturbating to cuckold porn and genuinely thinks it makes me mad when I pity his sorry ass


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

cillianmurphycel said:


> Never seen a black man white female coupling in real life. Literally not one.


I literally drove past 4 on my drive to the UPS mail delivery within the span of about 3 mintes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> wtf muslim who doesnt support palestine and wants all women to take black cock? You are definitely a troll man


Not a troll. Besides there are also Islamic Israelis. Arabs in general are ungrateful and look down on us Pakistanis.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yeah, perceived cock size is insane for SMV. But East Asians are so high IQ they managed to skyrocket their SMV through kpop despite their perceived small dick size.


i fking hate kpop tbh, but its the best way to beat their stereotype tbh, especially for the youngins


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> OP brags about masturbating to cuckold porn and genuinely thinks it makes me mad when I pity his sorry ass


If the Syrian didn’t have big tits and a nice ass I wouldn’t even have mentioned it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> i fking hate kpop tbh, but its the best way to beat their stereotype tbh, especially for the youngins


I actually dig kpop.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> OP brags about masturbating to cuckold porn and genuinely thinks it makes me mad when I pity his sorry ass


That's like bragging that I have a micro penis, am poor and homeless, or that I'm gay and get fucked in the ass. Somehow porn made it socially acceptable (on this forum atleast) to be a cuck and a fag.


----------



## Gladiator (Nov 2, 2022)

This is such a low IQ take unless this is sarcasm. By this logic Indian women should not thirst for white men and neither should gooks do. Whites invaded both of these places even nuked Japan. This is why there should be an option to ignore mods.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Indeed lmao. He is trolling. He values cuck porn over his religion and race. Over for coomers.


How fragile you two Arabs are. I don’t think it’s a coincidence at this point, it must be something that’s found among Arabs.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If the Syrian didn’t have big tits and a nice ass I wouldn’t even have mentioned it.


Why do you search for a black dick when watching porn? Are you gay?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Gladiator said:


> This is such a low IQ take unless this is sarcasm. By this logic Indian women should not thirst for white men and neither should gooks do. Whites invaded both of these places even nuked Japan. This is why there should be an option to ignore mods.


Your single digit IQ fails to comprehend it. This is how much you cope.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why do you search for a black dick when watching porn? Are you gay?


I don’t search for black dick. I search for interracial.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How fragile you two Arabs are. I don’t think it’s a coincidence at this point, it must be something that’s found among Arabs.


I don't know but I'm pretty sure any normal man would prefer death than actually unironically be a cuckold. Maybe that's just me tho I wouldn't know


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don’t search for black dick. I search for interracial.


Same thing


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Turkish women too. Syrian women as well.


Turks and Levantines are some of the most endogamous racially loyal groups.

You will find more Korean girls taking BBC than Syrians


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's like bragging that I have a micro penis, am poor and homeless, or that I'm gay and get fucked in the ass. Somehow porn made it socially acceptable (on this forum atleast) to be a cuck and a fag.


We had mods like knajd that'd give you perma ban for posting sth slightly gay as a joke.
Now literal cuckolds like OP are mods and this forum is ruined


----------



## cillianmurphycel (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> I literally drove past 4 on my drive to the UPS mail delivery within the span of about 3 mintes


Tales from the basement


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Not a troll. Besides there are also Islamic Israelis. Arabs in general are ungrateful and look down on us Pakistanis.


This is true, arabs are quite racist towards Pakistanis. But its more about pheno than the country.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I don't know but I'm pretty sure any normal man would prefer death than actually unironically be a cuckold. Maybe that's just me tho I wouldn't know


I am not even a cuckold, JFL. Jerking off to Arab women or other ethnic women or white women getting fucked does NOT make me a cuckold.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If the Syrian didn’t have big tits and a nice ass I wouldn’t even have mentioned it.


What county was this in? Most probably not in syria


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> This is true, arabs are quite racist towards Pakistanis. But its more about pheno than the country.


It’s retarded. Superiority complex I guess. But they are weak. Couldn’t even take on their Jew cousins that they heavily outnumber but a bunch of pajeets did something they never could.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Such are cucks truecel and king reidez are black cock suckers that beat their meat to black dick and offer their women to them.
> 
> Our plans are successful after years of indoctrination. Finally the goynm are weak and sissified. Meanwhile I only have irl sex and fap to solo girls without any males involved to keep my brain normal.


same jfl I go on reddit for porn


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> What county was this in? Most probably not in syria


Obviously not Syria. It’s America. Not sure if she’s a Syrian refugee though. Her accent is too American, so she probably moved from Syria to America at a young age. I mainly just jerk off to professional porn, not amateur.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I am not even a cuckold, JFL. Jerking off to Arab women or other ethnic women or white women getting fucked does NOT make me a cuckold.


But searching"interracial" does. At the very least if you want to have a man it should be your own race or someone who looks like you. Otherwise you are happy that a different tribe of men are fucking while you watch in the corner


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Same thing


Is it?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> OP brags about masturbating to cuckold porn and genuinely thinks it makes me mad when I pity his sorry ass


Soem balck Americans think Arabs are the offspring of white girls and black men. I swear Americans are so dumb. This black girl was cussing black men out saying they are assholes who dated out and made Ayrabs and now Ayrabs enslave their fathers (blacks). 

So if it helps you feel any better to many in the USA this isn’t cucking as it’s 2 blacks fucking


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Turks and Levantines are some of the most endogamous racially loyal groups.
> 
> You will find more Korean girls taking BBC than Syrians


Turks are literally rape babies, what are you even tak about? You do realize Turks actually are supposed to have an East Asian phenotype, right? The closest people you will find to the original Turks are Central Asians.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> We had mods like knajd that'd give you perma ban for posting sth slightly gay as a joke.
> Now literal cuckolds like OP are mods and this forum is ruined


You think a forum is “ruined” by one porn-addicted pajeet? Weird take.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Is it?


Yes


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> But searching"interracial" does. At the very least if you want to have a man it should be your own race or someone who looks like you. Otherwise you are happy that a different tribe of men are fucking while you watch in the corner


Porn is something kafirs do. If an Islamic person would do porn I’d be disgusted. Besides the women are getting fucked by men. I have no relation to these women. Even if let’s say they are Islamic. Nothing binds me to them. Thus it makes my dick even harder.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Yes


I personally don’t think that is the case. It is basically people of different races, yes it’s overwhelmingly black male white female but still other combinations happen as well.


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Nov 2, 2022)

BigBootyBandit said:


> lebanese are mogger arabs but its shame you have nafri bbc cumsluts like @KING REIDYZ bringing arab name down


Arab men are cucks wAalah


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You think a forum is “ruined” by one porn-addicted pajeet? Weird take.


Yes my eyes burn when I see gay posts like the ones you make.
Can't say the same thing for u poopistani faggot


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

KING REIDYZ said:


> Arab men are cucks wAalah


@buckchadley31 @Baldingman1998 Thoughts?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Yes my eyes burn when I see gay posts like the ones you make.
> Can't say the same thing for u poopistani faggot


I would insult you but I’m too busy jacking off to Arab women getting BLACKED.com


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @buckchadley31 @Baldingman1998 Thoughts?


He speaks for himself, he's the cuck


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> I don't know but I'm pretty sure any normal man would prefer death than actually unironically be a cuckold. Maybe that's just me tho I wouldn't know


thats how it used to pan out, now men cope with porn


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> He speaks for himself, he's the cuck


I thought he was a nafri badboy.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Soem balck Americans think Arabs are the offspring of white girls and black men. I swear Americans are so dumb. This black girl was cussing black men out saying they are assholes who dated out and made Ayrabs and now Ayrabs enslave their fathers (blacks).
> 
> So if it helps you feel any better to many in the USA this isn’t cucking as it’s 2 blacks fucking


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You think a forum is “ruined” by one porn-addicted pajeet? Weird take.


If a mod do this then more users would be encouraged to do it


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I personally don’t think that is the case. It is basically people of different races, yes it’s overwhelmingly black male white female but still other combinations happen as well.


Go ask your local imam


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> @buckchadley31 @Baldingman1998 Thoughts?



He is projecting hard







He also said he wants to suck black dick but don't have screenshot


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Soem balck Americans think Arabs are the offspring of white girls and black men. I swear Americans are so dumb. This black girl was cussing black men out saying they are assholes who dated out and made Ayrabs and now Ayrabs enslave their fathers (blacks).
> 
> So if it helps you feel any better to many in the USA this isn’t cucking as it’s 2 blacks fucking


@looksmaxxer234 is this true?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> If a mod do this then more users would be encouraged to do it


Do what exactly?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> He is projecting hard
> 
> 
> View attachment 1932961
> ...


JFL I saw that. I think he’s lost it.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Go ask your local imam


He will say I will go to hell for watching porn, meanwhile he molests little boys.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @looksmaxxer234 is this true?


No jfl 

1 dumb sheboon = everyone 
Nigga what @PrinceLuenLeoncur


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> JFL I saw that. I think he’s lost it.


He never had it. That nigga was always looney


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I would insult you but I’m too busy jacking off to Arab women getting BLACKED.com





TRUE_CEL said:


> He will say I will go to hell for watching porn, meanwhile he molests little boys.


You are trolling you atheist


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

The truth is that slutty women go for BBC regardless of race.

Sluttiness results from culture, natural libido, social degeneration of a country.

Therefore Maghrebi girls are whores, so are white women, so are black women, and at the medium end of whores are latinas, SEA and women, with the least whoreish races being East Asians, Curries and Arabs.

Asians have the particular especiality that their society is conformist and status obsessed, coupled with their lower sex drive and higher economic status they wont take BBC.

Arabs are poor in Europe, Arabs in America aren't, and therefore rarely take BBC unless they're Christian and therefore white girl larpers.


----------



## jahsuuu (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> Muslim empires back then gave slaves a way to buy their freedom through labor. Many slaves were even put into Military academies to re-integrate them into society, by giving them status. A lot of higher ranks were actually former slaves in Muslim empires.
> 
> Yea you're right, islamically speaking the best course of action was to free slave but this could cause the collapse of an empire after a war. When Islam was introduced, majority of slaves were prisoners of war. Back then, slave labor was a needed resource.


Wow Islam is such a good religion! They had slavery but they had humane slavery! Jfl 
A religion that's supposedly for all of mankind for all of time, but "oh no we can't ban slavery because of the economy!" Is the economy more important than right or wrong? Btw there are videos of Mecca in the 1960s with black female slaves walking around topless and it was normal. The only reason why they banned it was because the UN forced them to as a condition of buying oil from them.


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> The truth is that slutty women go for BBC regardless of race.
> 
> Sluttiness results from culture, natural libido, social degeneration of a country.
> 
> ...


Based.
All women are whores except my mom and sister


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Based.
> All women are whores except my mom and sister


Not true, and you're kinda coping if you think Maghrebi girls aren't on the higher end of whoredom. They remind me of like Brazilians

I think white women are less slutty in actuality than black and maghreb girls


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> He never had it. That nigga was always looney


Kinda reminds me of @PrinceLuenLeoncur, always LARPing as something new every two months. No hate bhai.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> You are trolling you atheist


Not really. You should see my porn folder. Plus religious figures tend to be degenerate on the down low.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Not true, and you're kinda coping if you think Maghrebi girls aren't on the higher end of whoredom. They remind me of like Brazilians
> 
> I think white women are less slutty in actuality than black and maghreb girls


Maghrebi women are known for their whoredom, or so I’ve heard.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Do what exactly?


racebaiting?
you know that thing you used to ban people for?


----------



## 5ft1 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Kinda reminds me of @PrinceLuenLeoncur, always LARPing as something new every two months. No hate bhai.


Princeluen is autistic, it isn’t his fault tbh


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Based.
> All women are whores except my mom and sister


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Not true, and you're kinda coping if you think Maghrebi girls aren't on the higher end of whoredom. They remind me of like Brazilians
> 
> I think white women are less slutty in actuality than black and maghreb girls


Idc about other women.
Is their a slut in your family? If no then u good


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Maghrebi women are known for their whoredom, or so I’ve heard.


They obviously are.

Like literally 80% of all MENA porn is Maghreb girls.

The rest is Turks and Lebanese @Baldingman1998 your country gave us mia khalifia and many other white wannabe whores, esp the maronites and the shia, idk why you are making fun of nafri, your country is literally a sex destination for europeans


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

buckchadley31 said:


> Idc about other women.
> Is their a slut in your family? If no then u good


None of them are, very conservative and religious with 1 slay, I'm the only whore in my family jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> racebaiting?
> you know that thing you used to ban people for?


Except I’m genuinely not race-baiting. That’s the difference. That white women and MENA women go for black men and I was trying to figure as to why that is. My explanation is the most logical one. What do you offer?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Princeluen is autistic, it isn’t his fault tbh


His stories are LARPs too but I entertain him.


----------



## MrGlutton (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Except I’m genuinely not race-baiting. That’s the difference. That white women and MENA women go for black men and I was trying to figure as to why that is. My explanation is the most logical one. What do you offer?


he doesnt offer anything except being a buck broken cumkin


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Except I’m genuinely not race-baiting. That’s the difference. That white women and MENA women go for black men and I was trying to figure as to why that is. My explanation is the most logical one. What do you offer?


probably for the same reason you are virgin?
that they find them attractive while no one finds you attractive?


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Divine justice. Europeans and Arabs were the only two groups that enslaved black people. While Europeans were beyond cruel towards their slave subjects, Arabs treated them humanely, but divine justice doesn’t seem to factor that in. Now their women crave black cock. Groups such as East Asians and South Asians never enslaved blacks and thus women belonging to these groups do not crave black cock.


Well Alex Brown has had success with Korean jb , so your point is wrong. Blacks benefit from their masculine face and amazing ability to generate muscle. Some might find the look too masculine but asian women are the biggest race traitors by far , and now many are willing to fuck blacks. Their is a bias against darker ones but the average colored black is fine to them. But the super dark ones face discrimination


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> They obviously are.
> 
> Like literally 95% of all MENA porn is Maghreb girls.
> 
> The rest is Turks and Lebanese @Baldingman1998 your country gave his mia khalifia and many other white wannabe whores, esp the maronites and the shia


How do Maghrebi men even cope? Also if you mean Lebanese porn stars.. there’s another one that I forgot, in one scene she looked pretty hot. I forgot the name atm.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> he doesnt offer anything except being a buck broken cumkin


you will never have a girlfriend


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

MrGlutton said:


> he doesnt offer anything except being a buck broken cumkin


He seems to have a severe case of BBC envy. His cure is to live a life in the woods.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Honestly I don’t see Arabs with white girls often. Sure it happens from time to time but it’s usually black guys with white girls in my experience with the occasional Arab or Turk.


Depends on quality , I see above average white foids and Beckies with hispanic men mainly , and then lighter skinned Arabs a lot ( and indians but mainly if they look like the lighter skinned Indians ). I do see some Tyrones with gym maxed white foids a fair amount of times too

But for whatever reason fat white women and average blacks with no real body will hook up like crazy. Literally every fat white chick only will date black men. And a lot have kids as well.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> View attachment 1932943
> View attachment 1932945
> 
> 
> ...


For once I’m not meming here I’m 100% serious…. Many black Americans (female) genuinely believe Arabs are the result of black men being coons and fucking white girls until they became their own race.


looksmaxxer234 said:


> No jfl
> 
> 1 dumb sheboon = everyone
> Nigga what @PrinceLuenLeoncur


Bro haven’t you seen this online from angry black foids, even I have on those dumb channels like Cynthia G @TRUE_CEL its legit trust me on this for once I’m not even joking

Also you and @buckchadley31 know I’m trollin JFL but this acc is a meme I don’t care if I’m seen as mad or whatever could give 0 fucks


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> probably for the same reason you are virgin?
> that they find them attractive* while no one finds you attractive*?











What girls really think of me


I created a thread in which I sent my picture to some random girls online, but I edited the comments to make it comical at my own expense. I left the compliments out on purpose in line with my truecel identity. Here's what they also said. 1. first of all I love your hair and its attractive to...




looksmax.org


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> its over for turks too
> View attachment 1932848


its even more over in France. French blacks apparently banging the shit out of Arab foids, and Arab men are mad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Well Alex Brown has had success with Korean jb , so your point is wrong. Blacks benefit from their masculine face and amazing ability to generate muscle. Some might find the look too masculine but asian women are the biggest race traitors by far , and now many are willing to fuck blacks. Their is a bias against darker ones but the average colored black is fine to them. But the super dark ones face discrimination


Obviously there will be outliers in every race. But by far most East Asians and South Asians either stick to their own or go for white men, depending on what specific group we are talking about.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Not true, and you're kinda coping if you think Maghrebi girls aren't on the higher end of whoredom. They remind me of like Brazilians
> 
> I think white women are less slutty in actuality than black and maghreb girls


Copium overdose. White women are the biggest whores. Maghrebi women are chaste Muslim women who only take BBC in private cos they don’t wanna be judged as they are good muslim girls. Black women will be deported back to Senegal if they have sex outside of marriage.


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> How do Maghrebi men even cope? Also if you mean Lebanese porn stars.. there’s another one that I forgot, in one scene she looked pretty hot. I forgot the name atm.


I mean they aren't exactly incel because Arab guys all bang Arab girls at high rates, I bet Maghrebis and blacks in places like France, Belgium or UK are significantly more sexually active than whites because they just fuck all day.

I've been with maghrebi girls, they're very submissive, high libido (due to thinking birth control is haram coupled with negro genes) and literally see men different from white girls, like they want to fuck all the time


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Depends on quality , I see above average white foids and Beckies with hispanic men mainly , and then lighter skinned Arabs a lot ( and indians but mainly if they look like the lighter skinned Indians ). I do see some Tyrones with gym maxed white foids a fair amount of times too
> 
> But for whatever reason fat white women and average blacks with no real body will hook up like crazy. Literally every fat white chick only will date black men. And a lot have kids as well.


I saw a Dravidian normie with a white Stacylite who was taller than him on a Friday night. I was with three others and they all commented on it; none of them are incels or know about the incel ideologies etc. Apparently even normies can’t wrap their heads around such a pairing.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> you know whats insane? Every time I see an Arab guy with a white girl...she has an Eastern European pheno


EE foids love the swarthy look and think cause they have white feitsh they'll simp hard in the relationship and allow for more domination .


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Wow Islam is such a good religion! They had slavery but they had humane slavery! Jfl
> A religion that's supposedly for all of mankind for all of time, but "oh no we can't ban slavery because of the economy!" Is the economy more important than right or wrong? Btw there are videos of Mecca in the 1960s with black female slaves walking around topless and it was normal. The only reason why they banned it was because the UN forced them to as a condition of buying oil from them.


yes slavery was needed for the economy during that time, are you fucking stupid? How would Islam flourish if they have no empires? Unlike your dumbass I did my research. Majority of Muslim empires slavery constituted of prisoners of war (less than 10% from slave trade). Before Islam, slavery was done by trade with no rules. Wars exhaust resources, lack of resources create weakness. They were also given a chance to buy their freedom. They were also legislations enacted to protect slaves. They were also compensated. They were also given education and reformation. They were also given women after freedom. No other empires did this.

IDK about these videos about black naked slaves in Mecca. Not surprised Saudis did this, they are by far the worst Muslims and also the most racist people in the world. They still have slavery to this day.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> West Asians aren’t racist. *Iranian women are into black men *as well. To be fair they are usually Jewish Iranian women but still.


What a load of horseshit, never seen or heard a black fuck a Iranian woman now your just making things up JFL, but I know many who have ploughed paki women but your gonna swear they don’t ever date out I even know paki women fucking Kuffair white men rn as we speak. But Iranian women who are JBW only somehow crave bbc


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> They obviously are.
> 
> Like literally 80% of all MENA porn is Maghreb girls.
> 
> The rest is Turks and Lebanese @Baldingman1998 your country gave us mia khalifia and many other white wannabe whores, esp the maronites and the shia, idk why you are making fun of nafri, your country is literally a sex destination for europeans


Prostitution is illegal here so is abortion. (Both happen on the low anyway). Mia khalifa is a whore and no one likes her she is also banned from coming back to lebanon. Lebanon is 70% whores 30% virgin women as opposed to the rest of the world where 90% are whores.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Copium overdose. White women are the biggest whores. Maghrebi women are chaste Muslim women who only take BBC in private cos they don’t wanna be judged as they are good muslim girls. Black women will be deported back to Senegal if they have sex outside of marriage.


Senegalese women > Maghrebi women


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Copium overdose. White women are the biggest whores. Maghrebi women are chaste Muslim women who only take BBC in private cos they don’t wanna be judged as they are good muslim girls. Black women will be deported back to Senegal if they have sex outside of marriage.


Maghrebi girls fuck white guys more than they fuck black guys in actuality, but they're usually the high class ones who wont have their sex tape or ass ending up on beurettesvideos.com or tarenoi.com like the hood rats that fuck niggas, there are some chaste maghrebis (the berbers which is why they're white af, they're imbred and tribal like levantines and would never touch a non-local) but most moroccans in the places I talked about arent from atlas and speak french and even have more black characteristic to begin with.

White women are whores but hypergamous so they end up with less life time slays


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> What girls really think of me
> 
> 
> I created a thread in which I sent my picture to some random girls online, but I edited the comments to make it comical at my own expense. I left the compliments out on purpose in line with my truecel identity. Here's what they also said. 1. first of all I love your hair and its attractive to...
> ...


Good way to cope I guess?
Imagine believing women's words


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> What a load of horseshit, never seen or heard a black fuck a Iranian woman now your just making things up JFL, but I know many who have ploughed paki women but your gonna swear they don’t ever date out I even know paki women fucking Kuffair white men rn as we speak. But Iranian women who are JBW only somehow crave bbc


You are coping hard bhai, but you should know it’s true. Those Iranian women are usually Jewish though, since they fled Iran during the revolution.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> Good way to cope I guess?
> Imagine believing women's words


Whatever helps you cope with being wrong, I guess. 👍🏾


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> As if paki women never fuck niggers…. Sure it’s a a lot lower r8 than the euro and Arab but come to Britisn and you’ll see it happens prob not in NL where u live
> 
> Fact is most women do NOT DATE OUT.


East Asians and Arab foids do it the most. Biggest race traitors. White foids most race loyal.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Copium overdose. White women are the biggest whores. Maghrebi women are chaste Muslim women who only take BBC in private cos they don’t wanna be judged as they are good muslim girls. *Black women will be deported back to Senegal if they have sex outside of marriage.*


how? lol
All the ones I know that fuck are just on their own if the parents find out, but thats it


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Prostitution is illegal here so is abortion. (Both happen on the low anyway). Mia khalifa is a whore and no one likes her she is also banned from coming back to lebanon. Lebanon is 70% whores 30% virgin women as opposed to the rest of the world where 90% are whores.


Maronites are giga whores and they don't need to pay, Lebanese people are infamous white worshippers and simp for european guys if he speaks french and has blue eys and a normal nose

You will never catch a Syrian or Jordanian/Palestinian being as whoreish as Lebanese.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Honestly I don’t see Arabs with white girls often. Sure it happens from time to time but it’s usually black guys with white girls in my experience with the occasional Arab or Turk.


Persian women are huge race traitors here.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Whatever helps you cope with being wrong, I guess. 👍🏾


You're the one coping
You can't make 10000 posts saying that you're an ugly reject and then changing the narrative


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> Wow Islam is such a good religion! They had slavery but they had humane slavery! Jfl
> A religion that's supposedly for all of mankind for all of time, but "oh no we can't ban slavery because of the economy!" Is the economy more important than right or wrong? Btw there are videos of Mecca in the 1960s with black female slaves walking around topless and it was normal. The only reason why they banned it was because the UN forced them to as a condition of buying oil from them.


Need proof for that 1960s claim.


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> East Asians and Arab foids do it the most. Biggest race traitors. White foids most race loyal.


Arab and Turkish women are statistically the most endogamous 

I don't really consider Nafris as Arab, they're maghrebi or berber


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Persian women are huge race traitors here.


That’s what I’m saying. But @PrinceLuenLeoncur is a coping nigger. He says I’m full of shit.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Arab and Turkish women are statistically the most endogamous
> 
> I don't really consider Nafris as Arab, they're maghrebi or berber


Interesting, I guess they wont make Arab men go extinct lol.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> You're the one coping
> You can't make 10000 posts saying that you're an ugly reject and then changing the narrative


Correction; 10001 posts. Also, that I see myself as ugly doesn’t mean that other people will agree with it. Some women I guess do find me attractive. Just go read the thread I posted and you’ll see.


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Interesting, I guess they wont make Arab men go extinct lol.


Arab girls are simp for Arab men, they're quite hard to get unless you know Arabic, are Muslim and find the few who are okay with foreigners.

Imagine trying to slay in Saudi Arabia, Jordan or Egypt unless running money game


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That’s what I’m saying. But @PrinceLuenLeoncur is a coping nigger. He says I’m full of shit.


Good looking Persians and the indians that look like them do better with white foids then a Persian man trying to get his own. They think some average looking white dude mogs lol


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Correction; 10001 posts. Also, that I see myself as ugly doesn’t mean that other people will agree with it. Some women I guess do find me attractive. Just go read the thread I posted and you’ll see.


why would women you know tell you you're ugly?
Be for real


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Depends on quality , I see above average white foids and Beckies with hispanic men mainly , and then lighter skinned Arabs a lot ( and indians but mainly if they look like the lighter skinned Indians ). I do see some Tyrones with gym maxed white foids a fair amount of times too
> 
> But for whatever reason fat white women and average blacks with no real body will hook up like crazy. Literally every fat white chick only will date black men. And a lot have kids as well.


black men must be onto something...she might be stacy under all the fat. you gotta be high t for this sort of gamble


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That’s what I’m saying. But @PrinceLuenLeoncur is a coping nigger. He says I’m full of shit.


@MrGlutton Bhai I need to clarify something; I know I am using the despicable n-word here but I only do so against Prince, he lives in the UK and “paki” is a racial slur that he likes to use so I have to stoop down to his level. The slur is akin to the n-word due to its violent history.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Arab girls are simp for Arab men, they're quite hard to get unless you know Arabic, are Muslim and find the few who are okay with foreigners.
> 
> Imagine trying to slay in Saudi Arabia, Jordan or Egypt unless running money game


I hope so, u in america or europe, cause I feel in america they seem to fuck around more, but again its difficult to know how much is true. Maybe its the ones that go to uni that go crazy, and the ones that don't fall for the jewish scam of uni stay more loyal to their own?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> why would women you know tell you you're ugly?
> Be for real


They aren’t women I know. Read the thread. I still see myself as ugly but I have to accept that some women will disagree.


----------



## Elvisandreaa (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> I mean they aren't exactly incel because Arab guys all bang Arab girls at high rates, I bet Maghrebis and blacks in places like France, Belgium or UK are significantly more sexually active than whites because they just fuck all day.
> 
> I've been with maghrebi girls, they're very submissive, high libido (due to thinking birth control is haram coupled with negro genes) and literally see men different from white girls, like they want to fuck all the time


high IQ after high IQ observation, mirin' hermano


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Good looking Persians and the indians that look like them do better with white foids then a Persian man trying to get his own. They think some average looking white dude mogs lol


Yeah that is why this forum is delusional. They think ethnic men are hopeless, that nobody wants them or that a good looking ethnic man has the same appeal as an average white man. JFL.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> black men must be onto something...she might be stacy under all the fat. you gotta be high t for this sort of gamble


Its weird cause I thought their just settling down, but it seems a lot of blacks are genuinely into thicker foids. Its very interesting. Whites/Arabs/curries and most hispanics prefer a cute slim foid but some hispanics and most blacks want extra meat on the botty and big tits. They will prefer curvy women. 

The ones they are with are fat but I feel like even their " stacy " whose white is gonna be much more thick then Iwould prefer. My type is some skinny jb foid, maybe a bit of ass and tits but its not a requirement. Its all about the face and being petite and innocent looking.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Maronites are giga whores and they don't need to pay, Lebanese people are infamous white worshippers and simp for european guys if he speaks french and has blue eys and a normal nose
> 
> You will never catch a Syrian or Jordanian/Palestinian being as whoreish as Lebanese.


That's true. Jbw is law here. Any guy with colored eyes blue or green has a huge advantage in dating. Blacks and Indians have lowest smv here. Tbh racism is extreme. If a rich black guy comes and ties to show off or fuck arab women I'm pretty sure they will kill him and throw his body in the ocean in certain parts of my country.

Now that I think of it I have actually never seen a regular well off black guy (other than a few exchange students in uni) and low class workers with indians.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Yeah that is why this forum is delusional. They think ethnic men are hopeless, that nobody wants them or that a good looking ethnic man has the same appeal as an average white man. JFL.


GL Arab ethnic can get a white foid more easily then Persian cause white foid may not always have that race tax and might respect the tan or like the "exotic look " in some cases, but a lot of these Persian foids would reject some good looking of their own cause they think its inferior to white cum skin.

And yet white men for the most part would rather go for East Asians then a good looking Persian lol . Yellow fever is legit, so in the end the Arab foids would settle with their own, but if pursued by a white normie would open up faster then the apple store when releasing new iPhone.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> I hope so, u in america or europe, cause I feel in america they seem to fuck around more, but again its difficult to know how much is true. Maybe its the ones that go to uni that go crazy, and the ones that don't fall for the jewish scam of uni stay more loyal to their own?


Most uni girls are whores regardless of race because of liberal indoctrination worldwide.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> That's true. Jbw is law here. Any guy with colored eyes blue or green has a huge advantage in dating. Blacks and Indians have lowest smv here. Tbh racism is extreme. If a rich black guy comes and ties to show off or fuck arab women I'm pretty sure they will kill him and throw his body in the ocean in certain parts of my country.
> 
> Now that I think of it I have actually never seen a regular well off black guy (other than a few exchange students in uni) and low class workers with indians.


you got the autism stamp of approval


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yes slavery was needed for the economy during that time, are you fucking stupid? How would Islam flourish if they have no empires? Unlike your dumbass I did my research. Majority of Muslim empires slavery constituted of prisoners of war (less than 10% from slave trade). Before Islam, slavery was done by trade with no rules. Wars exhaust resources, lack of resources create weakness. They were also given a chance to buy their freedom. They were also legislations enacted to protect slaves. They were also compensated. They were also given education and reformation. They were also given women after freedom. No other empires did this.
> 
> IDK about these videos about black naked slaves in Mecca. Not surprised Saudis did this, they are by far the worst Muslims and also the most racist people in the world. They still have slavery to this day.


Its interesting to note that Arab slave traders paid huge premium for slaves, with the highest bid going for pale white foids with blue eyes. This was when colonialism was in its infancy, proving that whites were probably intrinsically attractive without any colonial or media halo. Their is something beautiful about whites it seems.










In Pictures: Islam's Sexual Enslavement of White Women - American Renaissance


The slave trade we never hear about.




www.amren.com


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Most uni girls are whores regardless of race because of liberal indoctrination worldwide.


Yea the Persian foids were pretty open to bbc as well now that I think about it. They just copy what white foids do


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Arab girls are simp for Arab men, they're quite hard to get unless you know Arabic, are Muslim and find the few who are okay with foreigners.
> 
> Imagine trying to slay in Saudi Arabia, Jordan or Egypt unless running money game


no foreigner is going to get into Saudi Arabia for women. you go to dubai for that


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> you got the autism stamp of approval
> 
> View attachment 1932983


@MrGlutton what's confusing? Black population her is less than 1% only maids (along with philippines and other countries)and a few workers are black that's it. Google it if you don't believe it


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You are coping hard bhai, but you should know it’s true. Those Iranian women are usually Jewish though, since they fled Iran during the revolution.


Wait are you suggesting that Jews are falling victim to their own propaganda? In the words of @looksmaxxer234 ”friendly fire” 


Manchild said:


> Maghrebi girls fuck white guys more than they fuck black guys in actuality, but they're usually the high class ones who wont have their sex tape or ass ending up on beurettesvideos.com or tarenoi.com like the hood rats that fuck niggas, there are some chaste maghrebis (the berbers which is why they're white af, they're imbred and tribal like levantines and would never touch a non-local) but most moroccans in the places I talked about arent from atlas and speak french and even have more black characteristic to begin with.
> 
> White women are whores but hypergamous so they end up with less life time slays


I’d have agreed with you had you not made it a class thing… most Arabs (nafri and West Azn) are low class like blacks they ain’t rich or high class by this logic there’s more trashy Maghrebi men and women than high class maghrebis meaning either your making things up and they fuck whites more but they are low class as well or your just saying stuff


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> i fking hate kpop tbh, but its the best way to beat their stereotype tbh, especially for the youngins


Ur looking at the prime example BABY


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Wait are you suggesting that Jews are falling victim to their own propaganda? In the words of @looksmaxxer234 ”friendly fire”
> 
> I’d have agreed with you had you not made it a class thing… most Arabs (nafri and West Azn) are low class like blacks they ain’t rich or high class by this logic there’s more trashy Maghrebi men and women than high class maghrebis meaning either your making things up and they fuck whites more but they are low class as well or your just saying stuff


yes but low class Arabs still go for other Arabs more often than not. And high class Arabs will chaste whites 

Blacks fuck Arab girls the least tbh Arabs are just racist and prefer their sisters fuck a French than a renoi


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> no foreigner is going to get into Saudi Arabia for women. you go to dubai for that


To slay Moroccan or Russian girls jfl


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

khvirgin said:


> how? lol
> All the ones I know that fuck are just on their own if the parents find out, but thats it


Your American… Africans are strict about that shit they will legit honor kill their kids over that


Manchild said:


> yes but low class Arabs still go for other Arabs more often than not. And high class Arabs will chaste whites
> 
> Blacks fuck Arab girls the least tbh Arabs are just racist and prefer their sisters fuck a French than a renoi


when you say arab do you mean Maghrebi I don’t think anybody’s slaying Maghrebi much it’s all CAP IMO I just enjoy the beef it causesAlso Nar bro Turkish women are not endagamous I know too many white and black guys with Turkish women even one of my best friends is Somali and has a gl Turk gf. Gulf and west Azns are endagamous that’s why they let me islam cope 😂 and say Islam is the savour of the western degen


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Its interesting to note that Arab slave traders paid huge premium for slaves, with the highest bid going for pale white foids with blue eyes. This was when colonialism was in its infancy, proving that whites were probably intrinsically attractive without any colonial or media halo. Their is something beautiful about whites it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This supports my theory that EE women love arab men. BTW, believe it or not, the Arab sex slavery was also more humane compared to other empires. It boggles my mind though that Islam permitted this. I think you cant fight biology when it comes to war, so you create rules for it.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> Ur looking at the prime example BABY


good for you g. just do it with a masculine appeal like ripped body + tats if you wanna


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> This is true, arabs are quite racist towards Pakistanis. But its more about pheno than the country.



They're mad because we make better terrorists than them


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Your American… Africans are strict about that shit they will legit honor kill their kids over that
> 
> when you say arab do you mean Maghrebi I don’t think anybody’s slaying Maghrebi much it’s all CAP IMO I just enjoy the beef it causesAlso Nar bro Turkish women are not endagamous I know too many white and black guys with Turkish women even one of my best friends is Somali and has a gl Turk gf. Gulf and west Azns are endagamous that’s why they let me islam cope 😂 and say Islam is the savour of the western degen


Turks in general don’t date out there are some who do but the majority don’t this includes men


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Your American… Africans are strict about that shit they will legit honor kill their kids over that


I'm not
All the black people here are straight from Africa, mostly Senegal and Nigeria


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> Its weird cause I thought their just settling down, but it seems a lot of blacks are genuinely into thicker foids. Its very interesting. Whites/Arabs/curries and most hispanics prefer a cute slim foid but some hispanics and most blacks want extra meat on the botty and big tits. They will prefer curvy women.
> 
> The ones they are with are fat but I feel like even their " stacy " whose white is gonna be much more thick then Iwould prefer. My type is some skinny jb foid, maybe a bit of ass and tits but its not a requirement. Its all about the face and being petite and innocent looking.


I thought white/arabs/curries liked a little curvyness, and it could be slim-curvy or extra curvy lmao. Yea blacks like it extra extra curvy


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> This supports my theory that EE women love arab men. BTW, believe it or not, the Arab sex slavery was also more humane compared to other empires. It boggles my mind though that Islam permitted this. I think you cant fight biology when it comes to war, so you create rules for it.


EE women love all ethnic men esp Arabs curries and gooks. They don’t like black guys much though then again blacks do well enough with western women to completely ignore Slavic women. On hinge I matched with a lot of poles and Ukrainians though weird.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> To slay Moroccan or Russian girls jfl


are you latino or arab?


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

@5ft1 mirin your profile picture... too bad she's korean men only


----------



## traveler (Nov 2, 2022)

brutal observation

white brah cant stop it


----------



## 5ft1 (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> @5ft1 mirin your profile picture... too bad she's korean men only
> View attachment 1932994
> View attachment 1932995


Turanids going back to their roots, mirin hard!


----------



## Pretty (Nov 2, 2022)

This would explain why MENA foids also love white men and want white children


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> EE women love all ethnic men esp Arabs curries and gooks. They don’t like black guys much though then again blacks do well enough with western women to completely ignore Slavic women. On hinge I matched with a lot of poles and Ukrainians though weird.


EE women are top tier tbh, ethnics lucked out here. Not surprised blacks do well with Western women, they grew up with them.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> EE women are top tier tbh, ethnics lucked out here. Not surprised blacks do well with Western women, they grew up with them.


Western Women grow up with ethnics as well… I don’t like EE women they look weird and uncanny.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

It's over for u all mirin the lesbian sex these two have


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Western Women grow up with ethnics as well… I don’t like EE women they look weird and uncanny.


why? do EE women look too ethnic for you?


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> why? do EE women look too ethnic for you?


No just weird liek they look white but differnt it’s offputting. I’ll smash decent ones cos I’m not gay but I’ll never be into them 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> It's over for u all mirin the lesbian sex these two have



they'll use chads sperm for a child


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> No just weird liek they look white but differnt it’s offputting. I’ll smash decent ones cos I’m not gay but I’ll never be into them 🤷‍♂️


yea they look like ethnic white girls, its why I find them attractive. Arab and paki girls are still first for me though.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> EE women love all ethnic men esp Arabs curries and gooks. They don’t like black guys much though then again blacks do well enough with western women to completely ignore Slavic women. On hinge I matched with a lot of poles and Ukrainians though weird.


 If they match with you they like you, but meeting is the real deal. Again it's probably a lot easier to get a foid abroad as you can run exotic game. It's not everyday Tyrone or chadhullah or chadpreet come to a 99.9% white country so their viewed as exotic pets those foreign chads.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yea they look like ethnic white girls, its why I find them attractive. Arab and paki girls are still first for me though.


I forced myself to like curry foids because I was jncel and that’s all I could get… I literally forced it on myself. I pray I’m free to now be neautral again I cried on Saturday because I failed to pull black and white girls and the only foid I got was a curry. Was very upsetting tbh but what can I do about it, luckily I pulled so thing outside that wasn’t that race (god was watching out for me)


----------



## anticel (Nov 2, 2022)

They are only into high t black males who go back to tribes that lived a hunter gatherer lifestyle just 100 years ago which is the healthiest diet and lifestyle possible (or belonged to some kind of ruling class) thus being more healthy than your average white boi.

Also only the top families have the opportunity leave Africa - migrating into societies where most people are low t because of unhealthy diets and lifestyles.

White women just choose them because white guys have degenerated and domesticated themselves (or *have been* by their ruling class)


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 2, 2022)

Cheesyrumble said:


> It's over for u all mirin the lesbian sex these two have



700k is insane
if they were men no one would give a fuck


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> No just weird liek they look white but differnt it’s offputting. I’ll smash decent ones cos I’m not gay but I’ll never be into them 🤷‍♂️


Ee women are the hottest on the planet tbh


----------



## jahsuuu (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> yes slavery was needed for the economy during that time, are you fucking stupid? How would Islam flourish if they have no empires?


I thought Allah controls everything, and he could choose to make Islam flourish without slavery. Or is this too much to ask? I guess Islam hadn't figured out capitalism yet, or realised that you can pay people to do stuff without actually enslaving them. Are you too fucking stupid to consider this?


tbh af said:


> Unlike your dumbass I did my research. Majority of Muslim empires slavery constituted of prisoners of war (less than 10% from slave trade). Before Islam, slavery was done by trade with no rules. Wars exhaust resources, lack of resources create weakness.


How is this relevant?


tbh af said:


> They were also given a chance to buy their freedom. They were also legislations enacted to protect slaves. They were also compensated. They were also given education and reformation. They were also given women after freedom. No other empires did this.


Again what difference does this make? My point was that you talk like Islam was some kind of gift to humanity because it brought in extra rules about slavery or "encouraged" freeing slaves, but it didn't feel strongly enough about this to ban slavery completely, because the economy was more important. But there are no exceptions on other things which would actually improve the economy. Do you think praying 5 times per day, and having a month of Ramadan where people starve themselves all day is good for productivity and the economy? How about the fact that interest is not allowed in Islam? Did you know that borrowing is actually an essential part of the economy?


tbh af said:


> IDK about these videos about black naked slaves in Mecca. Not surprised Saudis did this, they are by far the worst Muslims and also the most racist people in the world. They still have slavery to this day.


It wasn't just Saudis, all of the arab countries had slavery back then. It's just that the video is from Mecca because the rest of the middle east was a desert and no western journalists would want to go there. So I'll repeat again, slavery was legal in arab countries until the UN forced them to ban it, and the arabs agreed because they were getting rich from selling oil to the West.


----------



## jahsuuu (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Need proof for that 1960s claim.


----------



## Cheesyrumble (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> EE women are top tier tbh, ethnics lucked out here. Not surprised blacks do well with Western women, they grew up with them.


Gooks are the number one ethnic for zoomer EE girls. There's already plenty of russian speaking gooks throughout Russia, and the former USSR (Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan)


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I forced myself to like curry foids because I was jncel and that’s all I could get… I literally forced it on myself. I pray I’m free to now be neautral again I cried on Saturday because I failed to pull black and white girls and the only foid I got was a curry. Was very upsetting tbh but what can I do about it, luckily I pulled so thing outside that wasn’t that race (god was watching out for me)


just keep looksmaxxing, experiment with different looks. When I grow a beard and get a certain hairstyle I get way more arab/latina girls. When I have a stubble or im clean shaven, I get cuter girls of different ethnicities but less arabs. idk what to tell you, but dont beat yourself up like this. If you got that one non curry girl then that means you can still fall into a certain niche for arab girls, i think.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 2, 2022)

tbh af said:


> just keep looksmaxxing, experiment with different looks. When I grow a beard and get a certain hairstyle I get way more arab/latina girls. When I have a stubble or im clean shaven, I get cuter girls of different ethnicities but less arabs. idk what to tell you, but dont beat yourself up like this. If you got that one non curry girl then that means you can still fall into a certain niche for arab girls, i think.


I ain’t even trying to slay or get Arab foid, I did pull one last weekend I’m still talking 2 her nice foid huge tits, I ironically pulled her after crying like a little bitch in a corner away from the club alone… a police officer came and asked me if I was ok JFL when I’m drunk I’m a emotional mother fucker man.

I tried a sexy sudani girl as well and a white cumslut skin whore cucked me and would let me kiss her or dance with her I hate white women so much. I have a beard and facial hair it’s just so hard when Whire women hate you in white country cos if they want they can stop ethnics from wanting you (I do well with literally every race of ethnics I’m not joking) by cockblocking.


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

jahsuuu said:


> I thought Allah controls everything, and he could choose to make Islam flourish without slavery. Or is this too much to ask? I guess Islam hadn't figured out capitalism yet, or realised that you can pay people to do stuff without actually enslaving them. Are you too fucking stupid to consider this?
> 
> How is this relevant?
> 
> ...


okay


----------



## tbh af (Nov 2, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I ain’t even trying to slay or get Arab foid, I did pull one last weekend I’m still talking 2 her nice foid huge tits, I ironically pulled her after crying like a little bitch in a corner away from the club alone… a police officer came and asked me if I was ok JFL when I’m drunk I’m a emotional mother fucker man.
> 
> I tried a sexy sudani girl as well and a white cumslut skin whore cucked me and would let me kiss her or dance with her I hate white women so much. I have a beard and facial hair it’s just so hard when Whire women hate you in white country cos if they want they can stop ethnics from wanting you (I do well with literally every race of ethnics I’m not joking) by cockblocking.


i dont see the issue here. the sudani girl wanted you but you got cockblocked which isnt your fault. All you need to do is learn how to get around a cockblock. Also did you mean the white girl wouldnt let you kiss her?


----------



## Manchild (Nov 2, 2022)

BBC


----------



## Jamesothy (Nov 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> That’s right. They just separated the women from the men, raped the women and also put kids in zoos.


Those are the worst accounts of slavery. Most masters in North America were extremely benevolent. Black slaves were treated the worst by the Spanish by far. In South America.


----------



## WhoisDes (Nov 2, 2022)

Phenotype plays a huge role in racial dating pool. I’d probably get categorized as brown skinned — def not light skinned, and not dark skinned. I’m a college aged student and my racial dating pool (i.e. opposite sex interest by race) from when on campus and when away has been:

t- 1.) Asian — even had older ones (30-40) have complimented me.
t- 1.) Black
2. White
3. Other (arab, med, etc.)
4. Latina


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Nov 2, 2022)

Pakis are a bunch of sniveling nigger lovers.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Nov 2, 2022)

I hope your mother gets fucked by a big nigger.


----------



## chadfreak (Nov 3, 2022)

For every white women who's into niggers there's 100 black women into white men. But sheboons so ugly, nobody wants them,


----------



## looksmaxxed (Nov 3, 2022)

source: watching blacked 24/7


----------



## Manchild (Nov 3, 2022)

chadfreak said:


> For every white women who's into niggers there's 100 black women into white men. But sheboons so ugly, nobody wants them,


Not true


----------



## Lorsss (Nov 3, 2022)

Slavery was practicised by every civilization in the world.


----------



## lepo2317 (Nov 3, 2022)

tl;dr Curry subhuman can't get women so he cope with white women loving black men because op is racist and he thinks that blacks are less of a human beings so if white women are into them (imagination) he feels like white men (which op hates the most because they are best in white women's eyes) are owned. Crazy man.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 3, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> tl;dr Curry subhuman can't get women so he cope with white women loving black men because op is racist and he thinks that *blacks are less of a human beings s*o if white women are into them (imagination) he feels like white men (which op hates the most because they are best in white women's eyes) are owned. Crazy man.


Not at all why your projecting your own options of blacks onto @TRUE_CEL he made this post because he knows you cumskin pink bois get palpitations and cortisol spikes when black men are names and your reaction proves this. Projecting little bitch you are


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Nov 3, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Not true


Ironically it’s the other way around 🤭


----------



## brucel (Nov 3, 2022)

@Master this your mod?


----------



## brucel (Nov 3, 2022)

New mods: @Gargantuan and @Alexanderr!


You probably have already seen our two new mods showing off their sick purple rank. It took a while to make sure everything was in order, but finally it's official: Congrats to @Gargantuan and @Alexanderr for joining the mod team!




looksmax.org





Times when you get two good clever mods but now you get some subhuman curry race baiter.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

tbh af said:


> are you latino or arab?


He’s a Dravidian curry. Sri Lankan.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

brucel said:


> @Master this your mod?


Problem?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> tl;dr Curry subhuman can't get women so he cope with white women loving black men because op is racist and he thinks that blacks are less of a human beings so if white women are into them (imagination) he feels like white men (which op hates the most because they are best in white women's eyes) are owned. Crazy man.


No I don’t. I said nothing about black men being inferior. You literally gave yourself away about how you see blacks. White fragility at its peak, JFL - I talk about both white women and Arab women yet this whiteboi is only focusing on white women.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

Lorsss said:


> Slavery was practicised by every civilization in the world.


They usually enslaved their own or neighboring people. Not people from different continents like Arabs and Europeans did.


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 3, 2022)

wtf happened to you .


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> source: watching blacked 24/7


I’m watching it right now.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

RecessedCel5 said:


> wtf happened to you .


What?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 3, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> What?


i will make dua for you


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

RecessedCel5 said:


> i will make dua for you


Why?


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Nov 3, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Why?


you are here acting like a degenerate, making these racebait threads.
i mean your threads are just based off the porn you are watching, today its interacial black porn , tommorow you will be making a thread about white people being colonizers and superior


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

RecessedCel5 said:


> you are here acting like a degenerate, making these racebait threads.
> i mean your threads are just based off the porn you are watching, today its interacial black porn , tommorow you will be making a thread about white people being colonizers and superior


It’s got nothing to do with porn. I see white women/black men couples everyday when I go outside. There’s a lot of talk about Arab women/black men couples by Arab men to the point there’s memes about this. No I don’t simp for whites or any other race. Just saying how it is.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> Pakis are a bunch of sniveling nigger lovers.


You sound bitter because you’re a small-dicked Bengali. Cry more for black men.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

chadfreak said:


> For every white women who's into niggers there's 100 black women into white men. But sheboons so ugly, nobody wants them,


But the thing is, white women are objectively better looking. Black men stay winning. Meanwhile black women objectively look bad which is an L for white men. However black women have better bodies on average so that’s something. But nothing beats a pawg.


----------



## Zer0/∞ (Nov 3, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> You sound bitter because you’re a small-dicked Bengali. Cry more for black men.


I thought 4 inches was average?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 3, 2022)

Zer0/∞ said:


> I thought 4 inches was average?


5 inch is average. 4 is below average and thus small. Btw I found a big titty Bengali who gets fucked by a BBC. Wanna see? I’d say yes. It’s probably your mother or at least a cousin at the very least.


----------



## Thomas DOM (Nov 3, 2022)

How does this thread has so many replies lol?

Yeah women like black guys. Water is wet

//BIKER GANG


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 4, 2022)

Thomas DOM said:


> How does this thread has so many replies lol?
> 
> Yeah women like black guys. Water is wet
> 
> //BIKER GANG


I came up with a legitimate reason as to why this is. Specifically white women and Arab women like them. In hordes they chase after black cocks.


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Nov 4, 2022)

lepo2317 said:


> tl;dr Curry subhuman can't get women so he cope with white women loving black men because op is racist and he thinks that blacks are less of a human beings so if white women are into them (imagination) he feels like white men (which op hates the most because they are best in white women's eyes) are owned. Crazy man.


Pretty much jfl, 90% of threads praising black cocks are posted by asians/curries


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 4, 2022)

MiroslavBulldosex said:


> Pretty much jfl, 90% of threads praising black cocks are posted by asians/curries


And yet it’s 100% of white incels and Arab incels getting triggered, meanwhile white chadlites and chads here don’t care because they get to slay good looking white women and Arab women as well like black men do.


----------



## Manchild (Dec 2, 2022)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If the Syrian didn’t have big tits and a nice ass I wouldn’t even have mentioned it.


Link to Syrian taking BBC?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 2, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Link to Syrian taking BBC?


Send PMs, will tell.


----------

